# What light for my 120 gallon 60"



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

EVO Quad 60" Timer LED Aquarium Light Marine Coral Reef Cichlid 80x 3W 150 cm
Color is quite cool but useable.. 60" lights are pretty low in stock currently.


----------



## Drew Cski (Nov 27, 2016)

That will work for freshwater won't give it a blue hue?


----------



## Drew Cski (Nov 27, 2016)

Tank does have a spacer in the middle like (2) 29 1/4" spaces with I believe a 3/4" spacer in between


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

Drew Cski said:


> That will work for freshwater won't give it a blue hue?


Yea sort of.. Point was Beamsworks makes 60"..6500k models can be found, depending on the China shipment..
Duo over a tank 10000k/actinic unit..



> The bluer 10Ks grow plants fine but not as well as the 6500K. I would say most of that decision comes down to personal aesthetics. I personally don't like the bluer 10K lighting on freshwater tanks but at the same time I know some that prefer it. ﻿



https://youtu.be/T_lx2o41HZk

That said, some don't like the "look" of the 6500k..
to be honest neither is "ideal"..


----------



## Drew Cski (Nov 27, 2016)

Lol well I'm looking for ideal.

Don't mind buying to separate ones if they fit my gaps. Just need something that's quality, and will grow well


----------



## max h (Oct 3, 2016)

I had the same problem finding a 60" light, since I have a wood canopy I went ahead and bought 2 Beamswork ET-120 lights and they have been great. The white light is in the 6500k range and they are .5 watt leds.


----------



## jnboone (Aug 1, 2011)

I just bought a 120 and I'm going to buy two of these on Amazon. $50 each

Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W (80cm - 30") by BeamsWork

It's not the best LED plant light out there, but it's the only 30" I could find. This is the newer/better model. I couldn't find any 60" LED plant lights. I've got a three tube 48" T8 fixture on there now. Will add the Beamswork's behind it. May ultimately add two more Beamsworks or a 48" LED in front of them.


----------



## gmannel (Sep 1, 2016)

Finnex Ray-2 30 inch x 2, or FugeRay Planted + 30 inch x 2, plus Finnex Monster Ray 30 inch x 2
I used that combo on my 72" 120, except used 36 inchers, the cross braces allow the use of the less than full tank length lights


----------



## jeffkrol (Jun 5, 2013)

jnboone said:


> I just bought a 120 and I'm going to buy two of these on Amazon. $50 each
> 
> Beamswork DA FSPEC LED Aquarium Light Pent Freshwater 0.50W (80cm - 30") by BeamsWork
> 
> It's not the best LED plant light out there, but it's the only 30" I could find. This is the newer/better model. I couldn't find any 60" LED plant lights. I've got a three tube 48" T8 fixture on there now. Will add the Beamswork's behind it. May ultimately add two more Beamsworks or a 48" LED in front of them.


not shabby either..



> Lumen: 4000
> LEDs: 80x 0.50W
> Config: 51x 10000K, 16x Actinic 460nm, 7x Red 620nm, 6x Green 520nm
> Timer Ready, 2 Mode Day / Night
> Suitable for freshwater, plants, cichlid


For a 120gal you would need 4...eventually.
The 120 beam angle (common in almost ALL current cheap-ish lights) is a bit problematic for wide (over 16") and deep (over 16" ) tanks..


----------



## jnboone (Aug 1, 2011)

Thanks, and I agree! I've already got a 3 tube T8 that I will be using it with, but when I can afford I hope to add a Current Pro Plus 48". It would be my main light due because the controls are much more flexible. Some of the taller growing Crypts I plan to use in the back corners prefer moderate light, and the Beamswork will at least get that in those corners. I was afraid none of the 48" lights would do that.


----------

